# NX2000 lower rear sway bar diameter



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

I am thinking of swaping my rear lower sway bar for the one on the NX2000 (I can order it through the dealer) , but I found another one through nissan parts which is 19 millimiter. But I dont know the diameter of the one on the NX2000 so I can choose. Does anyone know it?


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

1993NX1600canadian said:


> I am thinking of swaping my rear lower sway bar for the one on the NX2000 (I can order it through the dealer) , but I found another one through nissan parts which is 19 millimiter. But I dont know the diameter of the one on the NX2000 so I can choose. Does anyone know it?


I got a NX2K rear sway from the j-yard. I can measure it later today when I get home and let you know. Buying from the dealer sounds expensive. I'd go to the j-yard or buy an aftermarket one instead of buying a stock one brand new.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*rear sway bars*

The oem NX2K and SE-R bars should be the same dia. 15mm vs. the NX1600 and non SE-R bars which are 10mm. I have an SE-R rear bar on my car, it was a simple bolt-on and improved my cars handling. It's a good cheap mod, if you don't have the cash for aftermarket bars...


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Thank you !!!!*



sentrapower93 said:


> The oem NX2K and SE-R bars should be the same dia. 15mm vs. the NX1600 and non SE-R bars which are 10mm. I have an SE-R rear bar on my car, it was a simple bolt-on and improved my cars handling. It's a good cheap mod, if you don't have the cash for aftermarket bars...


I have wanted to know for so long what the diameter of that sway bar was and nobody knew, or was answering. You are right, it sounds like a very good and cheap mod, especially when you consider that the 10mm stock one I have right now is hollow and the 15mm isnt. However, it is interesting to note that my car, NX1600, alreay oversteers even with the punny 10mm sway bar, so it should be interesting to see what happens with a bigger and stiffer one. In any case, I can get a new NX2000 rear sway bar 15mm from Japan via the dealer, but I will try to find a used one. The other option I have is buying this 19mm one I found on the net http://www.nissanparts.cc/catalog/?section=278. Although the two new ones are the same price, one is in canadian dollars and the other is in american dollars. With the canadian dollars at 74,70$/U.S. today, I dont know what I will do if I dont find a used one. do you think 4mm is worth the money difference. I just want the car to be stiffer, since I find it already handles very very well for a front wheel drive car ( I have driven a lot of cars, imports and other), I dont want the oversteer to become too much oversteer. If I do buy the 19mm one from the states, I think I will buy the front sway bar that goes with it, save on shipping, because I am pretty sure that the NX2000 front sway bar isnt a whole lot larger than the stock one I have now, but the one i can order on this site is 30.16mm, that gotta be stiff.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*SE-R rear sway bar*

After i installed my SE-R bar my cars handling became fairly neutral with just a touch of oversteer. Oh btw i also have the energy suspension front & rear poly bushing kits, which makes the bars work even better...


----------

